# Happy 1st birthday Kaiser!



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Happy 1st birthday Kaiser! Gosh time sure does fly; it seems like just yesterday I picked up your fluffy butt from the airport. It's been one crazy year for the both of us, but even with all the problems we've had with your teeth, hips, & ****** "breeder", we still had fun.  We still have one more obstacle to overcome with your 2nd hip surgery, but hopefully by this time next year we'll be able to focus more on the little things in life (like your training!). :toasting:

May we have many pain-free & fun-filled years in store for us. :wub:

Pics from today:












































































































His right hind leg 2.5 months post-op









and one of my favorites from another day:










:wub:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awwww happy birthday, Kaiser! So handsome!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh my! What a handsome puppy! :wub: 
Happy 1st birthday Kaiser! You sure did luck out with your loving family (but secretly, they are the lucky ones, I mean come on...look at you, handsome boy! ). Wishing you an easier, fun-filled life. Lets hope the next (many, many) years you have are even better than this one!!!
Love, Rivers and Laney!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Kaiser. Hope you have a very healthy year and many many more. Love the pictures w/ him tilting his head. Beautiful boy.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I like to think fate brought us together. And I'm biased, but I also think he's very handsome. :wub:


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy birthday, handsome boy!


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

OMG....I still have a lump in my throat from reading your original post.
Wow. What a GREAT testimate to what GOOD dog owners can be.
Great job!
Oh...and by the way...HAPPY BIRTHDAY K-Man!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you.  I did as much as anyone else would have for their beloved pets. I just hope the hardest parts are behind us now- at least until he hits senior status. :wild:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday gorgeous boy and wishing you many many more pain free years


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Kaiser! You are one good looking boy. What kind of hip surgery did he have? FHO? THR? TPO?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

He had an FHO done on 1/26/12. I think he's been doing pretty well considering it's not even 3 months post-op yet. I just hope we can get the other side done soon so we can move past all his problems and focus on the fun things.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh must have missed your posting about his hip problems. happy birthday kaiser, and i loved your last photo (handsome fella)


----------

